# Kandahar, Afghanistan



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

I've 'bent' the rules and taken a couple of photos with a mate's compact.

I've just ordered a nice Panasonic Lumix from Amazon, so will hopefully be able to share some more photos soon...

I'm glad I didn't bring my DSLR - the dust is unreal.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

some great sunset and rises to be had.

mark


----------



## TDI-line (3 Aug 2008)

Great pics George, hope your all ok.


----------



## aaronnorth (3 Aug 2008)

The helicopter pic looks a little fake to me lol


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

Thanks, guys.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> The helicopter pic looks a little fake to me lol


Really?  It's not.


----------



## JamesM (3 Aug 2008)

Its almost like vector art in Illustrator. Not sure if that's what Aaron is referring too... Great pics George. Any photoshop edits?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

JAmesM said:
			
		

> Its almost like vector art in Illustrator. Not sure if that's what Aaron is referring too... Great pics George. Any photoshop edits?



Thanks.  I've cropped the originals using Microsoft Paint.  My laptop doesn't have Photoshop - it's a cheapee.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

the second shows off the cameras abilities. shooting into the sun and still retaining detail in the shade. pretty good IMO. not bad for a compact

mark


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> the second shows off the cameras abilities. shooting into the sun and still retaining detail in the shade. pretty good IMO. not bad for a compact
> 
> mark



It was a Canon...  Not sure of the model though.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> It was a Canon... Not sure of the model though.



did u shoot manuel or did the camera meter?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

Manual.


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

nice photos...landscape photos for me are definitely my favourite photos due to they give you a sense of being there...the joys of warâ€¦. i spose if u look on the bright side at least you have an office with a cracking view...
cheers.... passerby


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

Nice photos George, thanks for sharing with us, which Lumix you getting? was thinking of getting a compact just to carry about when I go out, rather than carry my DSLR.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> was thinking of getting a compact just to carry about when I go out, rather than carry my DSLR.



considered a leica?


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2008)

passerby* said:
			
		

> nice photos...landscape photos for me are definitely my favourite photos due to they give you a sense of being there...the joys of warâ€¦. i spose if u look on the bright side at least you have an office with a cracking view...
> cheers.... passerby



Thanks very much.

Most of the time it's so dusty the mountains are hardly visible.

I do have a new found appreciation for life in general though.  So it's not all bad...  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice photos George, thanks for sharing with us, which Lumix you getting? was thinking of getting a compact just to carry about when I go out, rather than carry my DSLR.


Thanks mate.

My budget was limited to Â£100 (wife's just bought another horse!) so I went for the award-winning Lumix DMCFS3.  Can't go wrong for the money.

There's a new Leica that's rated highly, and the Sigma DP1 that has a APS-C sensor.

Interestingly, the DMCFS3 actually has a f/2.8 Leica lens.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Aug 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> the DMCFS3 actually has a f/2.8 Leica lens.



a bit like the sony/zeiss deal then...



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I do have a new found appreciation for life in general though. So it's not all bad...



that happened to me everytime i goto kazakhstan. its a different world and makes you think about what you got!


----------



## passerby* (3 Aug 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Nice photos George, thanks for sharing with us, which Lumix you getting? was thinking of getting a compact just to carry about when I go out, rather than carry my DSLR.



same as you londondragon i wanted something to carry around with me instead of my dslr and i picked up a cheap canon ixus 75 i can not fault it...the macro is good and some landscape photos i took whilst out shooting were pretty good it really makes the colours vivid .. so check out the ixus range.. and my mate has a cracking compact nikon a bit on the large size but its the nuts..but i know he paid Â£250+ ..i would give u the name/code of it but i cant think of it.sorry.
cheers....paserby


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

Thanks guys, I was thinking more of the Lumix DMC-FZ18, not that compact but its much smaller than my KM 5D with the Sigma 50-500mm lens attached to it! lol


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2008)

saintly said:
			
		

> LondonDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the panasonic Lumix has a Leica lens anyway  and you dont need a mortgage to buy it   

Great pics mate  keep safe


----------



## altaaffe (4 Aug 2008)

Hope everythings going well out there, not a place I want to go to I have to admit.  But hopefully I won't have to PVR going in today.


----------



## Mark Evans (4 Aug 2008)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> the panasonic Lumix has a Leica lens anyway  and you dont need a mortgage to buy it



true, but your only getting the lens part, not the lovely sensor that comes with a leica   re-mortgage


----------



## oldwhitewood (4 Aug 2008)

If you're looking for a cheap compact may I recommend the M3 Olive Bundeseigentum, there is one going on ebay at the moment which is a snip at $8000 buy-it-now...







You'll need a lens for it too though.


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Aug 2008)

My cousin in Portugal works at the Leica factory! I will see if he can smuggle a few out! lol


----------



## Graeme Edwards (5 Aug 2008)

Hi Mate,

So glad to see after some pestering from me, you got out and took a few pics, well worth it mate.

Speaking of compacts, Ive been looking into buying one too, manly for trips out on the motorbike etc, dont want to be hauling a huge SLR around. Im tempted by the Canon G9, its about the size of an old 35mm point and shoot. Something like 10.2MP, fully M mode, Av and Tv...all the gubbins of your SLR but small and a static lens. FOr me though, its just a tad too big, but has great ratings for travelers. The other option, which I bought my dad is the Nikon P5100, really sweet little camera. Again, full control, nifty features, spot metering, and really small too, perfect. You can even get wide angle lenses too, which I also bought, wicked camera, worth thinking about.

Cheers.


----------



## gt568 (5 Aug 2008)

Beadwindow    

I recognise those mountains...

You better not have been larding it at Timmy Hortons...

I might just have to fizz you when you get back..


----------



## George Farmer (5 Aug 2008)

gt568 said:
			
		

> Beadwindow
> 
> I recognise those mountains...
> 
> ...



lol.  

No time for coffee mate.  Max'd out here.  Straight up, we've taken on more than the usual stuff you know about...

PM me for a chat dude.


----------

